# Need some information



## brownwolf66 (Jul 9, 2013)

Hi,

I would like some information on some Tyco track which have the # 15685 on them.What code,whether nickel silver or brass and if curved,what radius?This is a lot of 16 tracks and I would like to know if the asking price of AUD 16.00 is OK.Any help would be much appreciated.


----------



## Mark R. (Jan 26, 2013)

This is brass curved track sections, code 100 with a radius of 18 inches. 

In my opinion, at 1.00 each, they are way over-priced. Here's a lot of sixteen pieces that sold for $1.04 for the whole lot ....

http://www.ebay.com/itm/16-pcs-Tyco...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557

Mark.


----------



## brownwolf66 (Jul 9, 2013)

Thank you for the information Mark.I will try and knock the seller down or look elsewhere.

brownwolf66


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Brass track at any price is overpriced today. Many of us are giving
it away. I've used mine as rusted scrap rails in yard scenery.

You should be able to buy good used nickle silver track for little
money. Watch our For Sale or trade forum, or check 
Craigslist. 'Collectibles' or 'Toys and Games'. It see it
advertised almost monthly.

Don


----------

